# Okay I Have NO Idea What To Ask??



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I am going to AI my does Flat Rocks Bling Bling, Flat Rocks Miss Chevious, Flat Rocks Phox N' Sox, and Piddlin Acres CB Mood Swing, this fall for 2012 spring kids. How much could I ask from each doe? You can see pictures of them on my site. And who would you AI each one to? I can purchase semen from here - http://www.superiorsemenworks.com/xcart/home.php?cat=6 - or from Dill's Farm - http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/semenlist.htm - or from this Surprise son - http://www.elmwoodacres.com/bucks.html -

Please tell me what buck for each doe that you think would be best. I think as far as how much I should ask for the kids, I might just wait till after they are born to acess how much they are worth? :? :whatgoat: :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the way I figure out what to ask is whats beign asking for kids from those same lines.

to me a registered goat of fair to good is 250-300 Good to great is 300-400 exceptional to awesome is 400-? 

I havent even checked out the links but I will when I get a chance just wanted to give you a starting answer


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I hands down like Wiesbeden best out of all those bucks. (Spelling)...? The prices on the straws from Dills are hugely expensive...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I like perfect storm...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any of the bucks on the Semen works site are really nice -- I love Baywatch or his son. 

As to Dills -- I didnt look for all the bucks but I do know they have some nice stock. The price isnt that different you are getting 5 straws for 150.00 thats 30.00 a straw like the Baywatch straw is at Semen Works.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay thanks so much guys I REALLY appreciate this! It is costing about $2500 for me to get into full blown AI so I want to do it right. I'm def getting Weisy semen and Baywatch semen. I didn't know if I need Perfect Storm if I'm getting Baywatch? Do you think Dill's bucks are worth the money? She has genetics that SSW doesn't have, Cowpoke and Luck of the Draw are the major ones SSW doesn't have in the genetics pool.


----------

